# The Almost-All Protein Shake Diet



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2010)

So my girlfriend and I are on a break and I've been completely miserable (San Diego) for the last five-plus days.  I've lost ten pounds and haven't eaten a solid meal nor worked out in that time frame.  With that said, my appetite is nonexistant; I've been trying to put food down and simply can't, or will throw up immediately after.

I have a new found respect for people with depression, people who think/attempt/commit suicide, etc. as a result and though I'm strong enough to get through this on my own as a person, I'm not sure if my appetite (or lack thereof) will allow me to get through this without it severely affecting my body, which I've worked so hard to get where I'm at over the last five years.

Also, with money being so tight, it seems like spending $75 dollars on a 10lb bag of protein powder (which would last like 2 months given this idea) while buying milk would be a much cheaper option than buying actual food anyways.  It would also allow me to go out to eat more with my friends, something I've completely put off since my relationship began.

There's simply no other way to consume food at this point in time, so I'm going to be drinking protein shakes until this feeling of depression goes away, but would something like this:

9am: skim milk, 10 fish oil caps, 2 scoops of whey
12pm: skim milk, 2 scoops of whey
4pm: Chipotle Burrito Bol w/ mass amounts of everything
9pm: skim milk, 10 fish oil caps, 2 scoops of whey

...with juices and other easily consumed carbohydrates (fruit, oatmeal) sporadically throughout the day be an acceptable diet plan for a bodybuilder?

Macro-wise, my diet would be perfect (especially if I added a bowl of oatmeal here and there).


----------



## Skib (Jan 8, 2010)

sounds like it should be called "the shit my pants all day diet" 

but on a more serious note, I can imagine most people are going to tell you something along the lines of "protein shakes won't do what real food will" ... they really should just be used in conjunction with a proper diet consisting of real food...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2010)

Check the Velocity Diet.... Basically the same deal.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2010)

smoke some weed, you will eat everything in site! 

(no joke)


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Check the Velocity Diet.... Basically the same deal.



Interesting.

I wouldn't want to only have one solid meal per week, but then again, I don't need to lose 20-30 pounds as the Velocity diet seems to suggest.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2010)

Robert said:


> smoke some weed, you will eat everything in site!
> 
> (no joke)



Really, nothing works for me at this time.


----------

